# Rekindling wins the Melbourne Cup



## Wimbles (7 November 2017)

Upon waking this morning I was pleased to see that Rekindling had won the Melbourne Cup for young Joseph O'Brien.

I was reading something about all his achievements and he's only 24, I think I need to sort my life out!

I know some will probably say that he has had everything handed to him on a plate but I still think he's done a great job and seems like a hard worker.


----------



## Fiona (7 November 2017)

I think four of the top six places were taken by British/Irish trainers.

2? for Joseph, and 2 for Willie Mullans/Rich Ricci...

RR is quoted as saying his expenses to bring the 2 horses over were about £300K, so I'm glad they've all won a bit of prize money...

Fiona

Fiona


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (7 November 2017)

8 of the top 10 were European trained. The other 2 were Australian. It was an Irish 1 2 3 then an Australian with a horse bought from britain last year. 5th was the Scot -  Iain Jardine! Very well done to him!


----------



## Wimbles (7 November 2017)

EKW said:



			8 of the top 10 were European trained. The other 2 were Australian. It was an Irish 1 2 3 then an Australian with a horse bought from britain last year. 5th was the Scot -  Iain Jardine! Very well done to him!
		
Click to expand...

I didn't realise there were that many well placed European horses, that's quite incredible!  Fair play to the owners for stumping up the cash to get them there too.


----------



## LeneHorse (7 November 2017)

great to see Scottish trained Nakeeta coming in fifth


----------



## NZJenny (7 November 2017)

Yes, the NZ and Australian industry are all a bit sad this morning.  The MC is the biggest race in Australasia, but still breeding and racing staying horses is not that fashionable.  Small wonder the Irish cleaned up this year.


----------

